# Goats eating dirt.



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay all my girls are eating dirt like crazy. They will paw the ground and then munch away. They have been copper and they have free choice of Purina Goat Mineral... so whats the deal?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Missing something. 

You might want to try the Replamin that some of us are using now.

It's on sale here:
Replamin Plus Gel - 80cc


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

We do plan on doing it once this last of the bag of mineral is gone. Could it be because they are all bred? I have noticed them sucking down the mineral more now then they ever have.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Iron? I know when people eat dirt (Pica) it's often due to low iron....


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Suzyq2u said:


> Iron? I know when people eat dirt (Pica) it's often due to low iron....


Hmm really, I didn't know that. I'm at a loss in what thy could be lacking. I thought purina goat minerals was good.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Mineral content of your water can affect how the minerals are being absorbed. The more I read about this stuff, the more it makes my head spin!

Anita from Idaho
Dan-Ani Pygmy Goats
www.gndt.net/dan-ani


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Unfortunately, good doesn't equal perfect for your goats, your location, your soil, your hay's content. 

I use the Purina mineral, but I also supplement. Or, rather, I use the Replamin and have the Purina mineral out free choice for supplement.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Unfortunately, good doesn't equal perfect for your goats, your location, your soil, your hay's content.
> 
> I use the Purina mineral, but I also supplement. Or, rather, I use the Replamin and have the Purina mineral out free choice for supplement.


Okay so if we use the Replamin and leave mineral out they won't over dose? That's the only reason we have not started it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mine haven't.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Mine haven't.


Well that makes me feel better :goodjob:. Going to go order some and hopefully it will stop them from eating dirt. :smack


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Donna1982 said:


> Well that makes me feel better :goodjob:. Going to go order some and hopefully it will stop them from eating dirt. :smack


You are not alone but for me it's my horses. Joey will eat dirt and then colic. Which he did to me this morning :grump: Luckily it was very mild and he didn't go down and I was able to get him through it without Banamine this time. It's almost like he gets a tummy ache from something else (in this case Gretta's alflalfa stems) and then eats dirt like dogs eat grass when they get a tummy ache.
Never a dull moment. 
((((hugs))))


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

The Purina looks like a good mineral until you look at the salt content. I believe its 45 or 50%. That limits how much they can eat, thus really dropping the needed mineral intake. If you can get it, try the Purina / Land o Lakes Equine Merit mineral. My goats love it and do very well on it. 

I keep out the mineral mixed with 20% kelp and will do the replamin quarterly or weekly to those that are deficient such as 3 new does I have.


----------

